

For 24 hours Greater Manchester Police will be publishing incidents on Twitter - viraptor
http://www.gmp.police.uk/

======
viraptor
The actual article is on
[http://www.gmp.police.uk/mainsite/pages/42B60B1DA0B3A6B18025...](http://www.gmp.police.uk/mainsite/pages/42B60B1DA0B3A6B1802577BC00184C53.htm)
but I can't correct the mistake in posted link.

